# Sage dual boiler steam pipe to break boiler part



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi forum, does anyone know where to get all the pipe that connects the steam to the brew boiler in the dual boiler?

Just taken mypine apart to diagnose a steam leak and head trouble getting that pipe off the steam boiler, the silicone boot almost appeared to have been melted on. When I didn't get the boot off I couldn't remove the pipe, on closer inspection I noticed that the pipe had split at the base where it attaches to the metal connection.

I got the machine 2nd hand and my guess is that this has been repaired before by just squirting in some silicone (which is what I am going to do now as a temporary measure.

I have had a look on the web and the part seems to be called W0219707 - T-TUBE ST S-VALVE TO STEAM BOILER but I only seem to be able to find it on Aussie websites and they don't have it in stock.

Chris


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Can you get it out and photo the bits on the end ? It's a while since I looked at one. Don't loose the clip. I found some in the UK £4 a piece plus postage. Sage did sell in packs of 50.

Or any similar one actually.

I'd say that the pipe has melted when the boiler overheated.


----------



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks, will take a photo and send it for your opinion.

I spoke to Sage this morning and they confirmed the part i need is "t-tube steam boiler to coffee boiler". Nowhere has it in stock in UK or EU, so they suggested i will just have to find it myself. Only place i can see it is in Aus:

https://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=64928_68652_115644&products_id=2507669&s=ttube steam boiler to coffee boiler&n=1&pcid=22741133

While i was on the call they offered me a 40% discount on a new machine so i took advantage of that as i have a few other issues with my existing machine and at least with a new machine i get 2 year warranty. And then if if goes wrong after that i can use the existing machine for spares....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll get money back from the one you have on Ebay - for spares only but on the other hand you have lots.

Look after it and other than changing O rings I am sure you will get a decent life out of unless you are unlucky with electronics. Pumps wear out. Mine is showing signs of that but it's made rather a lot of large americano.

If as I suspect that pipe did melt I've been wondering what could cause it. One thought is the valve error during descaling and then bringing the machine up in normal mode out of descale. The valve error means it thinks there is water in the boilers. Scale can cause this. So turn it on in normal mode and it heats the steam boiler - something goes puff.

Scale causes all sorts of problems they usually have and the clean me indication doesn't help. It's not frequent enough. Weekly or every 2 weeks depending on use and crushing the tablets up seems to be a good idea. Clean behind the shower screen before as well as bits will be blown back into the machine if they are there. I'm wondering if setting the descale indicator via the test strip they supply with them is good enough. Pass it takes a while to find out. Some of their manuals suggest using another water source if tap water is above some level. The new water filters are a lot better than the earlier ones but not cheap. They seldom are on any machine.

Compared with other dual boiler machines? Lots of scale sludge in the boiler will cause more problems due to their level probes. The 3 way installation may cause it to have more problems with sludge in it than others but they are easy to clean  with spanners. O rings - well known and other machine develop leaks.

A real bargain with 40% off. Maybe I should poke a hole in a pipe on mine.


----------



## chris.gid (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah the pipe melt sounds reasonable.....i did have the thermal fuse blow after a descale (and a very fun 3 hours work to get to a £1 part to replace....... Why put a fuse (a part that is designed to fail and be replaced) in a position which requires half the machine to be taken apart to access........🤬

40% off seems to be a standard thing they offer for any broken machines outside or warranty.

1-2 week delivery time though on the new machine.....so no coffee for while, and especially frustrating as i have a G-Iota solo grinder being delivered tomorrow 😪

I'll take better care of the new one (thanks for responses other posts i have made on cleaning and maintenance), but the existing one only cost £400 when i got it so fingers crossed i can get the old one repaired and sell it without too much of a loss on ebay.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It might be so consumers can't easily short the fuse out. At least it usually prevents the element from burning out. There was a rash of them some time ago and getting at them was mentioned. I suspect there has been a software update since then. It was descale related and Breville did have several sets of descale instruction on the USA web site.

My refurb didn't cost much more. If I had drunk all 2,500 shots with it, say 50p a shot I wouldn't feel that disgusted with it if I had bought new.  It hasn't broke yet but suspect it needs some attention.


----------

